# DT Standards



## black ice betta (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello everyone! I was wondering; what is good double tail quality? What do you look for in a DT betta? I've seen a lot of these kinds of things for half moons, but not really anything else. I have a DT, and I'm just wondering if he is good... show quality. I don't want to show him, but I'd like to know if he looks like a DT should. From what I've seen, you guys reply quickly, so I don't really have to ask.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think one of the bissgest issues alot of them have is the two "lobes" aren't perfectly, cleanly split down the middle, most of the time they are only half way, or its crooked or something's not quite right with it


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

the dorsal and anal has to be the same width and length as each other, the split down the tail has to be AT LEAST halfway, which then makes it only a minor fault. If it was a small split it would be a major fault. If you could show a pic of your boy when he's flared I could tell you more


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's a very detailed description of what defines a "good" double tail that I think should provide a lot of the info you're looking for: http://www.bettysplendens.com/defining-a-good-doubletail.html


----------

